# Bye, Bye RAW... now what?



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

I give up... I've tried every trick suggested on the forum about how to serve it, but Castro just does not like his NV RAW Medallions. No matter how hungry he is, Castro would walk over to the food, sniff it and just walk away. Putting supplements, treats (or both) hasn't encouraged him to eat! We throw away about 8 medallions for every 4 Castro eats, and I'm at my wits end. 

I guess I'll be placing him back on Innova Puppy Kibble... How can I best transition Castro back to kibble? We had no issues transitioning to raw, but unsure on how to do it the other way. 

Again, thanks for everyone's suggestions and guidance. If it weren't for this forum, I would probably have enough dog food in my house to open up my own store.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Joann, I wouldn't worry about transitioning back to kibble. If Castro was only eating that little, then he won't have a problem. 

There are other raw products on the market, though I imagine you're tired of trying. Don't blame you one bit! lol Innova Puppy is a good food.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

marjrc said:


> Joann, I wouldn't worry about transitioning back to kibble. If Castro was only eating that little, then he won't have a problem.
> 
> There are other raw products on the market, though I imagine you're tired of trying. Don't blame you one bit! lol Innova Puppy is a good food.


Marj-
What about canned? Is it ok for a daily meal? I bought Pixie some Merrick and she really likes it. She free feeds on her kibble. I'm not sure how many feed canned-it doesn't seem like many do.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We caved and bought some canned food this weekend. Scooter was refusing kibble for days and days, then he wouldn't even drink so we gave up. We bought several cans of Evo in different flavors and we're mxing it with the kibble. He's eating now and has energy again. I didn't realize how lethargic he was becoming! We really wanted to stick with dry food for the convenience but felt too badly about the food struggle.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tori gets canned in the rotation diet she's on.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Mine just get the Evo Small Bites Chicken free feed. They wouldn't eat raw and I would throw tons of it away. They do like the Evo canned but when I give it to them that's all they want and then they go on a kibble hunger strike. Consequently I just stick to the kibble. Their weight, stools and energy are perfect so I can't see a reason to mess up a good thing.
Carole


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Joann,

Castro is not the only one who doesn't like raw, Bugsy won't touch it either and I have tried everything on the market including mixing my own. He will take a few bits and pieces when we prepare raw meat or chicken and actually seems to like it, but as soon as you serve it in the meal you can forget it! Raw is not be all, end all when it comes to feeding your dog. You can give him high quality kibble and high quality canned or you can try your hand at cooking his food. I have not met a dog yet who turned down home cooked.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I feed my dogs a mixture of a healthy kibble canned food and fresh veggies and a little cooked chicken .. I used to home cook but it was just so labor intensive even though I would make large portions and freeze it . 
They seem happy and healthy on the new regime .. I would not feed them raw food as I am just not that comfortable with the food source .. 
I think you have to find what works for you .. and your pets . Cosmo was such a fussy eater and then I got Ahnold and now they are both very good eaters .. Cosmo eats the best but Ahnold is no slouch ..


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Isn't it amazing how stressed we can get over feeding our dogs? ) I think most of us, especially with new puppies, have been right where you are. You're in good company.

The raw diet works really well for my boys, EXCEPT, they are picky about the meat source. Rudy does NOT like Primal beef nuggets, but scarfs up NV Lamb medallions.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Yes new puppies can be a big challenge .. Cosmo was almost impossible as he seemed to be so sensitive to so many foods .. Fortunately he has outgrown it but it was hard in the beginning not to mention he would turn up his nose and just walk away from it .. HE was stubborn and he would just not eat it . 
I never remeber any problems with my German Shorthair .. He was just so happy to get hsi dinner on time ..


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I'm guessing you've already transitioned Castro back to his kibble today, hopefully with no resistance on his part.

I've got my fingers crossed that he takes to his meals again so you can relax a little. Been there - and it's no fun stressing over a pup that won't eat!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

my trainer is no longer carrying merrick canned, so we brought home a can of evo tonight. i mixed in what i usually do with her dry evo kibble, about a tablespoon, and boy did she LOVE it! hopefully, she continues to love it, as this is most likely her new regiment.


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

To all: Thank you for the encouraging words of support... So here is what's going on so far....

Day 1 of Kibble... 
Gobbles down 1/2 cup of Innova kibble... Momma is estatic!!!

Day 2 of Kibble...
I left 1 cup of kibble out all day, about 1/4 cup eaten at around 730p

Day 3 of Kibble...
Same bowl of kibble... Bowl wasn't touched all day

Day 4 of kibble.... 
Still same bowl of kibble... all day... until 8pm where he ate it all. 

Mind you, Castro doesn't get much treats through the day - so he's just gotta be hungry! 

I can feel Castro's ribs; he looks pretty healthy, and not thin... 

Should I just accept the fact that my Castro has strange eating habits and assured that he wouldn't starve himself?

Oy...


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

yep.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I wholeheartly second Amy's yes!
It's a good quality kibble and they won't starve themselves. Mine just eat when they want to and it's just not a big deal.

Amy, mine LOVED the Evo canned too. I mixed it with the Evo kibble and they licked the canned off and left the kibble. Then they JUST wanted the canned. So, back to straight kibble we went. The little devils...
Carole


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We're mixing now too and Scooter LOVES it! He eats less and is satisfied. When he was only getting kibble he couldn't care less about it. Now when we start to get out the canned and mix it he's right under our feet and can't wait to get to his food. It really worried me too. I feel like I have a stubborn two year old again!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I agree they can be finicky .. Asta was fine just with Kibble ..
Cosmo - no thank you . I like it better when I have a little something added to it ..


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

My cat does not like the NV raw medallions, but likes the patties...they are a different texture. 
Gracie on the other hand, will eat anything! LOL


----------



## Kathleen (Feb 22, 2009)

OK you hit a topic near to my heart. 

Our 21 month Havanese (Wicket) has been picky from the day we brought him home. He immediately decided he didn't like the puppy kibble the breeder had been feeding him so we tried to find another option. 

After many attempts to find something he would eat we have given up and are just giving him a couple of healthy choices. He gets to free feed on kibble (we use Pinnacle) and he gets some raw food (he likes Primal duck) twice a day. If he doesn't eat the raw food after about 10 minutes it goes away and he doesn't get to try again until the next meal time. With this regime he usually eats the raw food and nibbles on the kibble. He's a healthy weight so we've stopped worrying about it. 

I do wish you luck because I know how difficult it can be when they don't eat (Wicket would sometimes not eat for several days).:frusty: By the way, he does eat better with some competition for his food - either the cat or another dog will do :whoo:.

I'll post some photos of Wicket as soon as I figure out how to do it 

Kathy


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I just found someone pretty close that carries Halshans and I went and got some yesterday...both Gracie and the picky kitty Moshe love it!


----------

